# Star Trek discussion



## Stuart Sweet

It seems like the Star Trek general discussion deserves its own thread. I sincerely hope Capmeister and ggergm will frequent it and take the discussion "where no man has gone before."


----------



## Stuart Sweet

I have nothing like the Star Trek pedigree that Capmeister does but I did see some of the remains of the sets at the Air and Space Museum when they were there in '92. Whether balsa or plywood, it was absolutely impressive how cheesy they looked. The "computer tapes"? Wood. Astrogator? Wood and some sort of metallic painted thing. 

I also sat in one of the Picard command chairs in a museum in Hollywood about 3 years ago. A lot nicer close up but the hand-rubbed letters on everything sure looked bad.


----------



## Capmeister

Stuart Sweet said:


> I have nothing like the Star Trek pedigree that Capmeister does but I did see some of the remains of the sets at the Air and Space Museum when they were there in '92. Whether balsa or plywood, it was absolutely impressive how cheesy they looked. The "computer tapes"? Wood. Astrogator? Wood and some sort of metallic painted thing.
> 
> I also saw one of the Picard command chairs in a museum in Hollywood about 3 years ago. A lot nicer close up but the hand-rubbed letters on everything sure looked bad.


The New Voyages set was rebuilt from the original blue prints, and if memory serves, the Exec. Producer told me Matt Jefferies was asked for (and provided) his input so that everything was accurate. The command chair, for instance, is actually made from the same type of executive chair from the 60s that the original was made from.

Being on the set was... awesome--in the true sense of the word. I was in awe. It is at both cheesy and amazing at the same time. You're right... the data cards are wood, and it's all painted plywood and such. You can see behind me in that pic how the communication station isn't on and the screens aren't flush yet (they just replaced the panels with new LCD screens that won't reflect as much and have a better viewing angle). The doors, of course, open when someone pulls a level or rope (and someone else yells calls "DOORS!"). Spock's blue scanner light? Just a blue light, of course. And I'm pretty sure the main view screen isn't quite as big as my HDTV. Might be the same size though. The sets are small (exact dimensions of the original show) but when I was moved into where the camera often is--it fell into place exactly how it SHOULD look. Interestingly, what you see as red on TV is orange in person. It films red (the original set was the same). What's funny is that I hesitated a moment before sitting in the command chair--as if I shouldn't sit in that seat.


----------



## Stuart Sweet

Capmeister said:


> The New Voyages set was rebuilt from the original blue prints,


Were these the blueprints that were commercially available in the late 70s or real Desilu construction diagrams?


----------



## Carl Spock

I hope they weren't Franz Joseph's.

His work was groundbreaking at the time but he sure did make a lot of things up.

Here are some excellent blueprints of the original bridge.


----------



## Capmeister

Stuart Sweet said:


> Were these the blueprints that were commercially available in the late 70s or real Desilu construction diagrams?


The real Desilu construction ones. New Voyages works for authenticity, so that when costumes or sets or props are recreated, the same materials are used, the same designs, etc. New Voyages even helped Star Trek Enterprise recreate the Defiant set for their TOS era ship in their 4th season.


----------



## Carl Spock

IIRC, this monitor on the helm, among other things, came from New Voyages.


----------



## Capmeister

This is off topic, and really too geeky for words... but I recently got a new phone--an LG Voyager from Verizon, and with some help of a friend (and one of the New Voyages CGI guys) I got this external wallpaper for the phone. The moire disk really moves.


----------



## Stuart Sweet

Yes but if it's a "Voyager" then doesn't it risk getting lost for 70 years? 

I have a Cingular 3125 with an original series insignia for a screen background. The development name of the phone was the HTC StrTrk.


----------



## Snoofie

I think we are going to need a Star Trek only section to hold all of these discussions! I should have known there were lots of Star Trek fans on this board and I have really enjoyed reading these posts. Some of you make me jealous with the toys you have, but they are still cool.


----------



## Carl Spock

Capmeister, your phone trumps my LCARS remote.

You might find this site interesting. It is dedicated to the on screen communicators from Star Trek. I'm sure your friends at New Voyages know all about it.


----------



## MichaelP

Capmeister said:


> This is off topic, and really too geeky for words...


LOL! That is so awesome!

There is no such thing as too much geek.

Regards,
Michael


----------



## Carl Spock

MichaelP said:


> There is no such thing as too much geek.


Agreed.


----------



## Capmeister

ggergm said:


> Capmeister, your phone trumps my LCARS remote.
> 
> You might find this site interesting. It is dedicated to the on screen communicators from Star Trek. I'm sure your friends at New Voyages know all about it.


Cool site! (And cool remote!)


----------



## Capmeister

By the way...for those who want it on their phones, if it will handle it... here's the animated gif.


----------



## Stuart Sweet

...split out to its own thread...


----------



## TNGTony

Did anyone notice a Star Trek-ism on Boston Legal this week?

William Shatner (Denny Crane) is in trouble and he gets his cell phone out to call for help. When he opens it, it makes the "TOS Communicator Chirps" and he starts talking into it and trying to manipulate it like a Communicator in TOS! It was hilarious! 

See ya
Tony


----------



## Stuart Sweet

Can't wait to see it! It's not the first time they've done something like that. In one episode, Shatner says, "I've piloted a starship" or something like that.


----------



## Carl Spock

I'm sorry I find the rest of Boston Legal so unwatchable. I would have loved that. It would have been like when when Henry Winkler hopped over the shark on _Arrested Developement_. I'll have to look for the inevitable YouTube clip instead.

Star Trek: The Tour was announced today. Stuart, it starts in Long Beach on board the Queen Mary. I'll have to catch the Minneapolis stop.

Star Trek: The Tour website


----------



## tomcrown1

For Crying Out Loud the site does not give any dates just show cities the tour will go to BEAM ME UP SCOTTY!!!


----------



## Stuart Sweet

ggergm, I saw that. What I want to know is, is it different from Star Trek: The Experience, which was ok ten years ago but now, feh. Also most of the "artifacts" in ST:The Experience appeared to have been built for that attraction as opposed to being authentic.


----------



## Carl Spock

I think that most of these are recreations, too. Certainly the two bridges are. The Enterprise-A model would be. I expect it to be a lot more involved, more varied over all of Trek, than ST: The Experience. It also obviously wouldn't have the two rides or Quarks.

You know that if you want to see ST: The Experience again, you better do it soon, don't you? The contract comes up in 2008 and nobody expects it to be renewed.

I would still like to walk around inside both bridges, recreations or not. If that's what a VIP package would give me, then I'd consider it.


----------



## Stuart Sweet

Yeah I've been to the Hilton enough times. Those sets are beginning to look as beat up as TOS ones. 

Long Beach, though... Let's see what Mrs. Shadow says.


----------



## Carl Spock

If you've never done the Queen Mary, you should do that and throw in the Trek exhibit as a bonus. Excellent restaurants, a good exhibit on the ship itself and just the joy of hanging out on the bow at night make it worth it alone.


----------



## Capmeister

My apology... the dbstalk.com software made that gif smaller.

You can find it at http://www.snarkbait.com/dave/comm.gif


----------



## bdowell

Nice little nod to Trek (Mr. Spock) over on My Name is Earl ("Early Release") this week


----------



## Stuart Sweet

Don't spoil, I won't see it for about 2 weeks.


----------



## Snoofie

bdowell said:


> Nice little nod to Trek (Mr. Spock) over on My Name is Earl ("Early Release") this week


I just watched it last night, but I missed the Spock reference. Oooooh, wait I just remembered it while typing. I won't spoil it but it was with Crab Man.


----------



## Stuart Sweet

Gotta wonder if Nimoy will ever show up on Boston Legal. That would be worth seeing.


----------



## longrider

I can't believe there are this many Trekkies here! I will have to visit this forum more often. I am going to see if I can load that gif on my phone!

Speaking of ST references on other shows, how many people noticed the one on Heroes last year? The first episode that George Takei appeared on as Kaito Nakamura (Hiro's dad) the License plate on his limo was an interesting number...


----------



## Snoofie

With all the mention of the New Voyages, I went and downloaded a couple of episodes. The acting is horrible, but the effects are really good and the set looks great. I haven't watched the one with George Takei in it yet and I noticed there is one with Denise Crosby coming up so perhaps they will be a little better.


----------



## Snoofie

longrider said:


> Speaking of ST references on other shows, how many people noticed the one on Heroes last year? The first episode that George Takei appeared on as Kaito Nakamura (Hiro's dad) the License plate on his limo was an interesting number...


Yep, I caught that. It is great to see them using Star Trek so much on that show. Not only former Trek actors, but also they have had quite a few references. I'm waiting for them to slip in a "hailing frequencies open" or something for Nichelle Nichols.


----------



## Snoofie

I also just noticed a few weeks ago that Robert Duncan McNeil is a producer and director on Chuck. I had no idea he was even involved in this show until I saw his name pop up as director.


----------



## Sharkie_Fan

A few weeks back I posted in another thread a link to a lecture by a guy named Randy Pausch who was a Carnegie Mellon professor and among the industry leaders in VR. He was an imagineer, worked with EA on the Sims. He is also a trekkie. The lecture was significant because Randy is dying of pancreatic cancer. The lecture has created quite a stit and among the people who have taken notice is the director of the newST movie (whose name, i apologize, I cannot remember).

At any rate, he contacted Randy and offered him a bit part in the new movie, health permitting. As luck would have it, the latest round of chemo randy is undergoing iskeeping his cancer from spreading (at the moment, anyway - its a short term thing). Randy got a scene on the bridge for the new movie as well as a whopping $200 check for his efforts! Its a pretty cool story, which randy tells on his website, and which this crowd, i figured, would appreciate.


----------



## koji68

Off topic, but have you guys seem this guy home theater?

http://www.reighn.com/theaterphoto.html


----------



## Snoofie

koji68 said:


> Off topic, but have you guys seem this guy home theater?
> 
> http://www.reighn.com/theaterphoto.html


OMG! That is awesome! I have been planning a home theater and was looking for some sort of theme, but I thought Star Trek would be too much, but this has changed my mind. I don't have the type of money that I am sure this guy spent, but I'm sure I could do a low rent version.


----------



## Dr_J

I'd love to have a cell phone that plays the original communicator tone when it's flipped open (not as a ringtone). Because of the communicator, I never wish to own a cell phone that doesn't flip open, because I always love flipping it open and saying "Kirk to Enterprise" or "Kirk here."


----------



## Dr_J

I loved the dentist's office in Orlando ("Starbase Dental") that was all Star Trek-themed and featured in the original "Trekkies" movie. If I lived down there, he'd be my dentist!


----------



## Mark Holtz

Las Vegas Sun Interview
Google Search Results
And that's all I'm going to say on the subject. Good night.


----------



## Carl Spock

With the holidays coming up, you might have out of town company. Here's a guide on how to entertain them.

Basic Instructions


----------



## Capmeister

Snoofie said:


> With all the mention of the New Voyages, I went and downloaded a couple of episodes. The acting is horrible, but the effects are really good and the set looks great. I haven't watched the one with George Takei in it yet and I noticed there is one with Denise Crosby coming up so perhaps they will be a little better.


They've improved with every episode, and the one with George will blow you away.


----------



## Carl Spock

Capmeister, did I see something about the last one getting re-edited? What was that all about?

And yes, the quality of the acting has improved immensely over time. It still ain't Shakespeare but what is?


----------



## Capmeister

ggergm said:


> Capmeister, did I see something about the last one getting re-edited? What was that all about?
> 
> And yes, the quality of the acting has improved immensely over time. It still ain't Shakespeare but what is?


World Enough and Time was one of the best Trek shows in the last 20 or so years, actually.

They're re-editing, and adding a new ending, to "To Serve All My Days" and putting commercials from 1969 in it. I think around Christmas it will be available to watch.


----------



## Stuart Sweet

I'm hoping to have a new voyages marathon over Xmas.


----------



## Carl Spock

There is an article in the latest Sci-Fi Channel magazine on the new Star Trek movie. A fan scanned it in and you can read it at the link below.

As a Trekkie, I'm liking what I'm reading. These guys are trying real hard to get things right.

http://community.livejournal.com/zqfans/48327.html#cutid1


----------



## Stuart Sweet

On a slightly different topic, I got my tickets for Star Trek:The Tour, and will be going 1/20/08. I'll do a detailed review within the week after that, within my legal right to reproduce what I've seen of course.


----------



## Stuart Sweet

...in the meantime, it seems that there are all sorts of interesting tidbits around on the Star Trek movie coming out next year. There is no way I'm going to be lukewarm about it. I will either think, hey, this is the reinvigoration of Trek, or the last nail in the coffin.


----------



## Stuart Sweet

So while I was in Las Vegas, I took in the old Star Trek Experience at the Hilton. It was the 10th year anniversary party, which you know isn't necessarily the best thing for a (once) high tech ride. 

I had not done the Borg Encounter that opened 2 years ago yet. It was... ok. I mean they did all right but it was essentially a 3D movie with some feedback through the seats. Kind of like Honey I Shrunk the Kids at Disney. 

I did do the Backstage Tour and it was great. This is literally where a guy walks you through the back of the rides. They ask you not to disclose what you see so I won't, only that it was pretty cool. It was not staged at all, it was very honest. 

I did spend a lot of time in the TNG sets and all the Okudagrams are ripped straight from the original drawings. All the in-jokes are there (the ship's WWII fighter for example) and the wording on the buttons has a lot of "MI OKU", "HE ZIM", and "AN PRO" -- I'll leave it up to the real geeks to know why. 

Impressed. Don't know how much longer it will be there... You might want to check it out.


----------



## Carl Spock

Yes, supposedly the Paramount's contract with the Hilton is up later this year.

The only time I've done the ride was just after it opened. I went into Quarks, the bar at the end of the ride, and ordered a raktagino. The waitress looked at me strange. I assume they are more clued in by now.

I've wanted to do the backstage tour, too. I should take advantage of one of those cheapo Las Vegas weekend packages and do this, along with seeing the Beatles' Cirque Du Soleil show.

And I'm ashamed to say I knew all those abbreviations immediately.


----------



## Stuart Sweet

Carl Spock, of all people you ought to do this. If you do go there, they'll have you sign the guidebook when you leave. Look back to the page from stardate 0801.05 and you'll see my signature under the 3" tall exclamation, "KHAANNNN!!!"


----------



## mengel

Here's my favorite Star Trek moment, based on the "Married With Children" episode #127 "The Goodbye Girl": "

Kelly Bundy (working in a amusement park):

A fat woman comes to the gate today. Her mumu covering what must have been three or four heinies. Now she could've left through either an itty bitty turnstyle or a huge gate. Guess which one she picks. A line was forming. So I went and got a tub of butter from the Delta Burke "Let's Get Big" exhibit. Then I went over to Star Trek Land, hotwired the Enterprise model, and sent it up "Where no man has ever gone before"! She went flying like vegetable out of Dad's mouth and landed right in "The Facts of Life" fan pavilion. Thank God it's always empty.


----------



## smiddy

Wow, I was expecting a thread on the current HDNet showing of Enterprise. 

I love the shows, but I have never been to an exhibit, and I don't know how to do star dates either...it's all good.


----------



## Stuart Sweet

smiddy said:


> Wow, I was expecting a thread on the current HDNet showing of Enterprise.
> 
> I love the shows, but I have never been to an exhibit, and I don't know how to do star dates either...it's all good.


Feel free to start one.


----------



## Carl Spock

Star dates are deliberately meaningless. They don't correlate with anything, including themselves. Roddenberry created them to take Trek out of our time, putting it at a nebulous future date.

Although I think April 5th should be an national holiday. It is First Contact Day, after all. April 5th is the day we first made contact with the Vulcans.


----------



## Stuart Sweet

April 5th is the first date we would have made contact were we now in the future and were that future actually the future to which Star Trek refers. 

Who was it who said that English is painfully insufficient for time travel? We need the Future Perfect Subjunctive tense, which we lack.


----------



## Carl Spock

^ What he said.


----------



## FTA Michael

Although the Borg Experience is kind of fun with its own mild surprises, nothing beats the first time I did the "old" ST shuttlecraft ride. You know, the one where time travel aftereffects have you flying over the Sands hotel.  For both of them, the less you know, the more fun you'll have.

Ah, and to think when the Hilton was going whole hog with its Spacequest casino theme. The video screens on the walls made it look like space ships were crusing by. All the gaming machines had space themes. Now the only leftovers are the men's room and a few bits of decoration.

Anyway, I get reminded of it every time I attend a LVCC convention, because my son insists that I bring a tribble home. I'm pleasantly surprised that airport security doesn't get freaked out by toy tribbles.


----------



## Pinion413

Stuart Sweet said:


> All the in-jokes are there (the ship's WWII fighter for example) and the wording on the buttons has a lot of "MI OKU", "HE ZIM", and "AN PRO" -- I'll leave it up to the real geeks to know why.


Heh heh. Sadly enough, I understand those abbreviations. I guess that makes me a real geek.


----------



## Pinion413

Stuart Sweet said:


> April 5th is the first date we would have made contact were we now in the future and were that future actually the future to which Star Trek refers.


Well, we still have a little over 55 years to go.... Who knows? Anything can happen.

Oh God, I am a geek. :lol:


----------



## smiddy

Stuart Sweet said:


> Feel free to start one.


I may do that, it is the only one being shown in HD (to my knowledge). So it warrants some attention, at least to me.


----------



## Carl Spock

^ It is the only one being shown in HD. TNG, DS9 and Voyager weren't filmed in HD. The Star Trek Remastered is being syndicated in SD. You have to buy it to see it in HD.

Three cheers for HDNet!



Pinion413 said:


> Well, we still have a little over 55 years to go.... Who knows? Anything can happen.


Let's see if we can avoid the Trek universe's nuclear war in-between now and then.


----------



## smiddy

Carl Spock said:


> ^ It is the only one being shown in HD. TNG, DS9 and Voyager weren't filmed in HD. The Star Trek Remastered is being syndicated in SD. You have to buy it to see it in HD.
> 
> Three cheers for HDNet!
> 
> Let's see if we can avoid the Trek universe's nuclear war in-between now and then.


Were they in video or film format? I suppose I can look it up... The original will be in HD in a box set? Indeed!  I will have to look into this one further.


----------



## machavez00

Carl Spock said:


> ^ It is the only one being shown in HD. TNG, DS9 and Voyager weren't filmed in HD. The Star Trek Remastered is being syndicated in SD. You have to buy it to see it in HD.
> 
> Three cheers for HDNet!
> 
> Let's see if we can avoid the Trek universe's nuclear war in-between now and then.


And the eugenics war, or were they one in the same?


----------



## TNGTony

Carl Spock said:


> Star dates are deliberately meaningless. They don't correlate with anything, including themselves. Roddenberry created them to take Trek out of our time, putting it at a nebulous future date.


Well..... In the TNG/DS9/Voyager Universe stardates are not so difficult!

The first season takes place some time in the year 2364. Data mentions this in the episode my brother calls "'Dallas' in Space". This is the episode where they thaw out three people from the 20th century. Going from memory I think the episode was the season finale called "The Neutral Zone". It's only saving grace is that this is the first episode where you get a hint of The Borg coming and we get to see the "new" Romulans for the first time.

Star dates in TNG start at 41153.7. TNG's last episode, seven years later was on star date 47988.1. 
The first number (4) is the decade. 
The second number is the year. 
The next three numbers are the time of year divided into 1000. May 1 is about 41250, July 1 is about 41500. October 1 is about 41750.

Yes a stardate year corresponds with a present-day calendar year in those series. Many times the characters refer to things happening "last year" or a specific time frame and it corresponds with episodes on specific Star Dates. And a few times it was done while on Earth talking to non-starfleet types who would not follow a different "Year".

The number after the point is the time of day, again in decimal from instead of 24 hours. There is one episode, I forget which one, where Picard gives out the star date at the beginning of the show, and later he gives out another star date on the same day, just a different point, then says how many hours have gone by in the log. The Star Dates match this assertion.

All the way through Deep Space 9 and Voyager where the Stardates rolled over to 50xxx.x on the tenth year after TNG started.
The second show of the 5th season of DS9 (10 years into the TNG universe) gave the stardate as 50049.3. I forget the episode title. By this time the shows rarely gave out star dates.

The series premier of Voyager gave out star dates quite often at first. The third season of Voyage started on Star Date 50023.4 and talks about the new year beginning badly for the crew.

Damn, I can't believe I remember all this minutia but I forget where I put my wallet every day! 

So anyway, work your way back from 2364 to the present that way, but remember that the stardates only have decades, much like most of us celebrated the new year of '08!  We also do not know if the year in the star date corresponds to Jan1 - Dec31. It is an Earth year, but even now different cultures celebrate new years on different times of year. Heck, April Fools came about because of the people who still celebrated the new year on April 1. This is relatively recent.

See ya
Tony


----------



## Carl Spock

You've just earned your geek award, Tony. 

I have a lot of regret over the over-rationalization that crept into TNG/DS9/VOY. Everything had to be explained and detailed. I liked the mystery that was in TOS. When talking about sci-fi, "who knows?" is a perfectly good answer.

In TOS, we never knew exactly how far in the future it was. A few hundred years was all we knew. There were hints in the dialog, _The Squire Of Gothos _would have put Star Trek maybe 700 years from now. _Tomorrow Is Yesterday _would have made it about 150 years from today. This kind of inconsistency drives some folks wild. To me it just leaves Trek in another realm.


----------



## Stuart Sweet

I think that by the time TNG came around, there were enough geeks who wanted consistency, who had bought the technical manual and other materials (yes I know they are not really accurate to the show but they spurred interest in the technical aspects). I think it was cool that they tried to create a real universe with real consistent science. 

TOS was a whole different thing, it was more fun and less worrying about whether Sulu just pushed the button which they said would blow up the ship just last week. 

Many years ago I was asked about Trek consistency and inconsistency. This was before TNG but interestingly I think the TNG people had the same idea. I said that the user interfaces on the ship were so customizable that without being the person who customized them it was impossible to understand them. Also I said that time and historical consistencies were due to the fact that warp travel often ended you up landing in different spots in "concrete" time so it was possible to do something on earth and get to Vulcan before, or long long after it was done.


----------



## paulman182

I think a lot of the fun in the Star Trek universe is searching for logical explanations for the inconsistencies.


----------



## Carl Spock

I might have agreed with you when I was younger but not anymore. As I've gotten older, I don't care the buttons on the bridge aren't labelled.

Take the Klingon ridges. In DS9's excellent _Trials and Tribble-ations_, Worf explains away the TOS Klingons not having ridges with, "We do not discuss it with outsiders." Enterprise, on the other hand, did an equally excellent two part episode to explain the difference in detail. I also have to agree, it was cool how they tied it back into the Eugenics War.

Still, the intrigue of leaving it at something Klingons probably aren't proud of worked better for me. Do a two-parter on Stratos instead.


----------



## Pinion413

Carl Spock said:


> ^ It is the only one being shown in HD. TNG, DS9 and Voyager weren't filmed in HD.


(99.44% sure) They were all shot on film, just as the Original Series was. HD Transfers could be made from the original film.



Carl Spock said:


> Three cheers for HDNet!


Yes indeed!



Carl Spock said:


> Let's see if we can avoid the Trek universe's nuclear war in-between now and then.


Yeah, That would be nice, wouldn't it?


----------



## Pinion413

machavez00 said:


> And the eugenics war, or were they one in the same?


Eugenics Wars in the Trek time-line were in the 1990's, with Khan and his cronies disappearing in 1996. Thankfully, we avoided that. 

As for "WWIII", it's not until mid-21st Century.

Some say we're in it now though........:nono2:


----------



## Carl Spock

Pinion413 said:


> Carl Spock said:
> 
> 
> 
> ^ It is the only one being shown in HD. TNG, DS9 and Voyager weren't filmed in HD.
> 
> 
> 
> (99.44% sure) They were all shot on film, just as the Original Series was. HD Transfers could be made from the original film.
Click to expand...

You are exactly right in the live shots were done on film that has been saved but the effects for all three series were done on video. They were also mastered on video. It isn't as simple as making the transfer, as was done with TOS, even with CBS Digital redoing the space shots. The HD transfer would look like sin.

Every transporter, every phaser, every special effects shot would have to be redone. God knows if the original effects still exist, and if they did, they'd be on video that would probably look pretty crappy today. It would be an expensive task to make Trek HD.

Still, Paramount has looked into it although nobody knows what they thought. The guys at CBS Digital doing the remastering of TOS did at least one test reel of TNG footage. We'll eventually find out what the suits thought of the idea.

The first series to get this treatment would be TNG. It is questionable whether they could make enough money to even justify redoing Voyager and DS9. My bet is that if the new movie is a success, they'll create a HD, 16x9 version of TNG. It will still cost less than shooting a new series and the ratings for TOS-R have been in the range of Enterprise. You know Paramount is making money syndicating that, and with the refreshening, they can continue to market TOS for another 20 years at least.


----------



## Pinion413

I like the way you think on this Carl Spock. A 16:9 restored version of TNG would probably be enough to push me over the edge and convince me to purchase an HD player.

To the effects though. When you say they were shot on video, you mean, like 480ish S-Video?

Ugh. That breaks my heart.


----------



## Pink Fairy

I record the original star trek series - I havent liked anything else so far. I know its cheesier visually - but I enjoy it much more. 

My stepdad is a Trekkie - and he got me interested in the movies at least - I watched the series on my own now ^>^


----------



## wakajawaka

Snoofie said:


> With all the mention of the New Voyages, I went and downloaded a couple of episodes. The acting is horrible, but the effects are really good and the set looks great. I haven't watched the one with George Takei in it yet and I noticed there is one with Denise Crosby coming up so perhaps they will be a little better.


I had no idea they were doing the New Voyages episodes. So thanks to this forum I now know and I downloaded all the eps that were available this weekend and burned them to a DVD. Saw the pilot last night, I thought it was a lot of fun. Can't wait to see the rest.


----------



## Stuart Sweet

Is the acting really horrible or is it consistent? I love Trek as much or more than you all but seriously... Shakespeare it's not. A lot of the fun of TOS is the way Kirk over-emotes.


----------



## TNGTony

Stuart Sweet said:


> Is the acting really horrible or is it consistent?


Yes to both parts. It's consistently horrible! 



> I love Trek as much or more than you all but seriously... Shakespeare it's not. A lot of the fun of TOS is the way Kirk over-emotes.


Some of the actors on the new Voyages make Shatner look like Lawrence Olivier delivering a Shakespearian soliloquy in a style that would win him the next Tony, Oscar, Golden Globe, and even spoken-word Grammy awards.

The acting is truly on a new level of awful! The scale of awfulness is broken when comparing this to any of the trek shows on the air. A community theater group has a better chance of pulling of more credible readings of the scripts. The acting is bad enough to be good in a really bad way. Bad. It is bad. Oh, so so bad. You wonder if the auditions (if there were any) required those who could slaughter the easiest line.

The acting in some a few of the episodes makes you yern for just another scene in Star Wars just like the one where young Anakin says "Yippy, I'm going to be a jedi!"

I'm sorry I had to be so vague, but I decided to pull a few punches.

Did I say the acting was bad?

All those comments do not apply to George Takei in his role in one of the episodes I saw.

Stories: good
Direction: Fair to good
Effects: Good
Sets: Great
Acting: OMG! WTF was that!

See ya
Tony


----------



## wakajawaka

> Is the acting really horrible or is it consistent? I love Trek as much or more than you all but seriously... Shakespeare it's not. A lot of the fun of TOS is the way Kirk over-emotes.


Uh, what he (*TNGTony)* said^^^^^^

But still, I thought it was fun and will watch them as they come along. I get the feeling the actors are just having fun and there is plenty of humor thrown in which makes up for a lot of the bad acting. Episode 1 is on the agenda tonight.


----------



## Carl Spock

Exactly. It you watch a fan film expecting Hollywood, you will be disappointed. These guys are in it purely for the fun. Think of being 11 years old, going _buuzzzzz_ while pointing a toy ray-gun at your buddy. Did you care that he over-acted when he fell down and died? That's where these folks are at.

New Voyages especially has excellent production values. They are even starting to have reasonable scripts, guest stars and direction. But I admire James Cawley for saying, no, I still want to play Capt. Kirk. Hell, I'd like to play Spock and I can't act a whit. But I'd have fun doing it.


----------



## Stuart Sweet

For those who don't know, DBSTalk member in long standing *Capmeister* is involved in writing the next New Voyages script so be careful what y'all say


----------



## Carl Spock

Excuse me, they are starting to have freaking _excellent_ scripts.

Whew...that was close.


----------



## Stuart Sweet

Stuart Sweet said:


> Also most of the "artifacts" in ST:The Experience appeared to have been built for that attraction as opposed to being authentic.


Actually, the backstge tour claims they're authentic, although they seem awfully well preserved. If they are authentic they are clearly restored. The photon torpedo was definitely repainted as it appears to use ITC Eras for the type on the outside; I am fairly sure the movie prop used Eurostile Bold Extended Two.


----------



## wakajawaka

Stuart Sweet said:


> For those who don't know, DBSTalk member in long standing *Capmeister* is involved in writing the next New Voyages script so be careful what y'all say


That's very cool *Capmeister*, can't wait to see the episode.


----------



## TNGTony

Notice... I said the stories were good!!! Okay? Am I on the record as saying the stories were good? The stories are good. Really. 

See ya
Tony


----------



## Carl Spock

The trailer for the new movie has been shown. Cloverfield has debuted and the trailer along with it. While the trailer hasn't been posted on line yet - I'd expect it will be after the weekend - a synopsis and the first screen cap certainly have.

Warning - these are all spoilers, but not too bad.

written description of the teaser
very large picture of the Enterprise









pictures of the new Star Trek cast at the Cloverfield premiere

I am so freakin' psyched!


----------



## Stuart Sweet

The teaser is on Youtube (at least for now):


----------



## Ken S

So, the new movie is going to be pre-Kirk...post Archer?


----------



## Stuart Sweet

The movie is going to (supposedly) show Kirk and Spock and the gang just at the time they're getting out of the academy. Visually it will "resemble" the original series but with better effects.


----------



## Carl Spock

Ken S said:


> So, the new movie is going to be pre-Kirk...post Archer?


Sort of.



Spoiler



It will have all of the characters from the original series - Kirk, Spock, Scotty, McCoy, et. al, but young versions of these folks. Capt. Pike will be a major character, this time without the chair and blinking light. Somehow Nimoy as Spock is also involved, and maybe Romulans. It's a time travel story. While we may even see Kirk's birth, we will supposedly see him in Starfleet Academy, beating the Kobayashi Maru test.



JJ Abrams, the producer/director is keeping things very hush-hush, as is his style.


----------



## Stuart Sweet

Carl, are you familiar with Zachary Quinto, the actor chosen to play your alter ego? I am not a LOST watcher so I do not really know his capabilities. He certainly has the look IMO, as a matter of fact I think the whole cast (except one) was very well chosen. I only would have made one substitution...



Spoiler



Ray Liotta for Captain Pike, but give him some voice lessons so he's not so nasally.


----------



## Carl Spock

spoiler> :lol: 

I can't say I know Quinto's work, either. He's on Heroes, not Lost, I believe. Heroes fans thought it was a great choice. Quinto does bear a striking resemblance to Nimoy.

One thing I notice about Quinto is when I look at the cast photos from the Cloverfield premiere, Pine is quite a bit taller than Quinto. While they will almost certainly fit Quinto with lifts, inevitably there will be shots of Kirk taller than Spock. That will take some getting used to.


----------



## Ken S

Thanks for the info...should be fun.

One of these days they're going to need to do Star Trek vs. Star Wars. I'm thinking they get rid of Yoda like he was a tribble.


----------



## Carl Spock

The trailer is up on the official website now. You can watch it in high definition. It still looks awesome, especially considering how probably not one moment of this footage will make it in the movie.

trailer - official site


----------



## Pinion413

Carl Spock said:


> The trailer is up on the official website now. You can watch it in high definition. It still looks awesome, especially considering how probably not one moment of this footage will make it in the movie.
> 
> trailer - official site


Thanks for the link. I'll leave my thoughts once the HD trailer downloads.


----------



## Pinion413

Well, now that Quicktime finally finished updating itself and I was able to watch it......

That sure is a big, perty ship.... :eek2: 

I do agree though. I doubt much (if any) of that footage will be in the flick.


----------



## Carl Spock

Over in the Star Trek Tour vs. Experience thread, Stuart mentions how his enjoyment for part of the Tour was offset by the continuous playing of Faith Of The Heart. I hate that damn song. Who told Berman that arena rock anthems are cool, anyway? Trek has always been know for its great orchestrated works, not saccharine pop music.

After watching a number of episodes of Enterprise over a few days, a buddy and I rewrote the lyrics to this song. Hans and I specialize in bodily functions humor so it became about how needing to take a #2 is often heralded by breaking wind. Typical grade school funny. The new lyrics lasted all of half an hour before the thread was locked over on TrekBBS, so if you want a copy of masterpiece, please PM me and I'll send it to you. Otherwise, sing along with this excerpt at home.

_It's been a long wait
Getting from there to here.
It's been a long time
Since I changed my underwear.

And I can feel the change in the wind right now
Nothing's in my way.
And they're not gonna hold me down no more
I'm gonna take a dump right away.

'Cause I've got faith in the fart..._


----------



## Snoofie

Carl Spock said:


> I specialize in bodily functions humor


Now that belongs on a business card! Great lyrics by the way.


----------



## finaldiet

First time visiting this thread and glad I did. Been a trekkie a long time, since its beginning. Wife and I never missed it. Can remember watching the first Flash Gordon and Space Cadet shows. I think they use sparklers in the Gordon space ships. And how can I forget the old BSG shows. Love the space stuff and also the black vault. Just watched history channel with Peter Jennings called "UFO'S, seeing is believing". Will monitor this site. By the way, when is Star Trek coming to chicago?


----------



## Stuart Sweet

Dates haven't been announced but Chicago is on the list.


----------



## Carl Spock

As Stuart said, Chicago dates haven't been announce but after the tour leaves Long Beach on Feb 17, it goes to San Francisco, Minneapolis, Chicago and Detroit next.


----------



## Carl Spock

Anybody else see that Capmeister's boss over on New Voyages got a minor role in the new movie? He tells his story here (this site, TrekMovie.com, is by far and away the best and most accurate site on news for the movie). I'm so glad for him. I admire James Cawley and what he's accomplished. I'm also envious as hell. As a fan, he's in the new Star Trek movie and I'm not.

As you will see, James had a number of nice things to say about JJ Abrams and the movie. Cawley is a dyed-in-the-wool purist. If he likes what he's seeing, then that's good enough for me.


----------



## Stuart Sweet

...and to those who say Cawley's been bought with a role in the movie, it really seems the opposite, that he approved of the movie first then got the role.


----------



## Carl Spock

I just saw that the price of the DVDs for _Enterprise_ has finally dropped. It's now about half of what it was before. Deep Discount has the seasons for $52.28 each. That's cheap. Season 4 is well worth it. The rest, meh. I will be finally picking up the first two seasons now, but then, I'm a Trekkie and proud of it.










EDIT: Bought them. They are supposedly in stock. I'll give Deep Discount a couple of days to process the order and let you know.


----------



## netconcepts

Going back to Enterprise Season 3 and episode 065 'Proving Ground', we get to see the inside of the Andorian ship for the first time. If you look at the computer screens in the background, the circular designs look a lot like crop circles.

That would have been an interesting story arc if Enterprise was allowed to continue.


----------



## Stuart Sweet

I remember thinking the same thing at the time. I also remember thinking we saw a lot of Andorians because of Shran but not a lot of Tellarites. 

One more thing on the Andorian front, I'm pretty sure the "Star Fleet Technical Manual" (which I know, is non-canonical but still, read by a lot of us) lists the Andorian homeworld as "Andor" which I like better than "Andoria". "Andoria" sounds like a cruise ship. It's like in early season 1 when they called Spock "Vulcanian" a few times, it sounds goofy.


----------



## netconcepts

The lack of Tellarites goes way back to TOS on 'Journey to Babel' We only saw them at the reception when they confronted Sarek about 'his vote about the admission of Coridan to the Federation' 

Even then the show was about the contentious Andorians.


----------



## Carl Spock

Stuart Sweet said:


> One more thing on the Andorian front, I'm pretty sure the "Star Fleet Technical Manual" (which I know, is non-canonical but still, read by a lot of us) lists the Andorian homeworld as "Andor" which I like better than "Andoria". "Andoria" sounds like a cruise ship. It's like in early season 1 when they called Spock "Vulcanian" a few times, it sounds goofy.


_Enterprise_ actually came up with a reason/workaround for this one. If you remember, Andoria was a moon of a ringed gas giant. The planet is Andor. The moon is Andoria.

My favorite of these in _Enterprise_ was when they used UESPA in a logo at Starfleet HQ. I also liked seeing the ringed Enterprise ship from TMP in a picture on the wall.


----------



## Capmeister

Stuart Sweet said:


> ...and to those who say Cawley's been bought with a role in the movie, it really seems the opposite, that he approved of the movie first then got the role.


James was visiting the area because he used to work there (he was at Paramount for a meeting and Trek shoots on the same stages it used to), and JJ saw him, recognized him, brought him on to the set saying "why didn't anyone tell me you'd be here?" and really explained to him his vision of Trek. James got a chance to see what they were doing, and while he doesn't care for some of the ship designs, it's because he's a purist. But there's room for more than one vision of Trek and he was excited by JJ understanding what Gene's vision of Trek was.

James Cawley is an ethical guy with a great deal of integrity. He would not be bought, and to his credit, JJ didn't try--he merely wanted James' input sincerely.


----------



## elaclair

Carl Spock said:


> I just saw that the price of the DVDs for _Enterprise_ has finally dropped. It's now about half of what it was before. Deep Discount has the seasons for $52.28 each. That's cheap. Season 4 is well worth it. The rest, meh. I will be finally picking up the first two seasons now, but then, I'm a Trekkie and proud of it.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> EDIT: Bought them. They are supposedly in stock. I'll give Deep Discount a couple of days to process the order and let you know.


Loved Season 4.....it seemed that the show had really hit it's stride....the two-part "In A Mirror, Darkly" was classic Trek at it's best. But then again, there WAS that train-wreck of a series finale "These Are The Voyages"...meh indeed!


----------



## Carl Spock

Amazon has dropped the price on the _Star Trek _episodes again. Each season is only $37.99 each. These aren't the remastered versions but feature the original effects. They look great, especially for this price. I spent $100 for each season when they came out.

TOS Season One - Amazon.com

TOS Season Two - Amazon.com

TOS Season Three - Amazon.com

BTW, I got my season one of Enterprise from Deep Discount yesterday. Season two is on its way.


----------



## Stuart Sweet

Still hoping to find a closeout of the remastered HDDVDs somewhere...


----------



## dbconsultant

We just got the collector's edition of all 10 movies from ebay - not HDDVD but widescreen so we're looking forward to seeing all 10. We stopped watching the series after "Next Generation" and didn't see any movies beyond the one where Kirk was killed off. But we just went to "Star Trek the Tour" last weekend (valentine present from my hubby) which was very cool and peaked our interest about the other series and movies. We've always love the original series so maybe we'll try the rest now!


----------



## Stuart Sweet

Did you like the Tour?


----------



## Snoofie

dbconsultant said:


> We've always love the original series so maybe we'll try the rest now!


I would at least give Deep Space Nine a try. I didn't like it that much at the beginning because it just didnt' feel like Star Trek to me. However, after the first season it really consistently got better and better and I think the last several seasons were some of the best Trek ever.


----------



## Carl Spock

dbconsultant said:


> We just got the collector's edition of all 10 movies from ebay - not HDDVD but widescreen so we're looking forward to seeing all 10.


Enjoy the movies. They have gotten pretty cheap over the past few months.

There are no hi-def versions of the movies out there right now but Paramount has announced they are currently cleaning up the prints and doing HD transfers. Everybody expects a Blu-ray release of them next year, timed with the release of the new Star Trek movie currently in production. What they do with the first movie will be interesting. It turns out that the new effects shots for the much admired Star Trek - The Motion Picture (Director's Cut) were not done in HD even though they were created in 2001. What Paramount was thinking...well, let's just say they weren't. The crew that did the effects saved all their renders with the intention of redoing them in HD but they admit that at this point, they might have to start from scratch. Nobody knows if Paramount will spring for the extra money to recreate these. The Special Extended Version also probably couldn't be transfered to HD as that was created just for television. The only version of the movie that would be ready tomorrow to be transfered is the original theatrical version, which has its fans (I'd take it over the Special Extented Version) but doesn't match up to the Director's Cut, IMHO.


----------



## BobaBird

I agree with Snoofie's recommendation to not miss out on DS9. My impression from the time it was on was that DS9, based in a fixed-location station, was finding more "new life and new civilizations" while TNG, with a Galaxy-class starship, was on routine patrol.

I still like TNG better overall but DS9 is certainly worthwhile.


----------



## Stuart Sweet

Carl Spock said:


> Enjoy the movies. They have gotten pretty cheap over the past few months.
> 
> There are no hi-def versions of the movies out there right now but Paramount has announced they are currently cleaning up the prints and doing HD transfers. Everybody expects a Blu-ray release of them next year, timed with the release of the new Star Trek movie currently in production. What they do with the first movie will be interesting. It turns out that the new effects shots for the much admired Star Trek - The Motion Picture (Director's Cut) were not done in HD even though they were created in 2001. What Paramount was thinking...well, let's just say they weren't. The crew that did the effects saved all their renders with the intention of redoing them in HD but they admit that at this point, they might have to start from scratch. Nobody knows if Paramount will spring for the extra money to recreate these. The Special Extended Version also probably couldn't be transfered to HD as that was created just for television. The only version of the movie that would be ready tomorrow to be transfered is the original theatrical version, which has its fans (I'd take it over the Special Extented Version) but doesn't match up to the Director's Cut, IMHO.


I completely agree with you on ST:TMP. The Special Extended version is probably a little too long and loose for me but I do think the Director's Cut is a rare case where adding content back in actually helps the film. As for the renders, they could redo them or reprocess the master to upconvert it a little, the new effects aren't the real selling point. What you see in the Director's Cut is that this is really a character piece. They could have made it with almost no effects and it would have still been a good piece of cinema.


----------



## netconcepts

CBS has the entire TOS online and on demand at http://www.cbs.com/classics/star_trek/video/video.php?cid=619493214&cc=0

Full length video prior to being remastered.


----------



## Carl Spock

Stuart, the original theatrical version of TMP was always jerky. I realized it was rushed into release and it shows. It made a right hand turn after the wormhole and _"Phoooo-toooooon tooooooooorrrrrr-pppeeeeeee-dddooooooosssss"_, where it slowed down and became a space exploration, character driven movie. Before that it was an action flick. What the Director's Cut did was get rid of this break, extending the developement of the characters into the first half of the film. I am sorry we didn't get to see Kirk's fight with Admiral Nagura to get the Enterprise back. Maybe it was never shot. That scene supposedly was in the script. A driven, relentless Kirk is the character at his best. My bet is somehow they sped up the pace of the second half of the movie a bit (maybe a little less going into V'ger) and slowed it down a bit at the beginning. A cohesive sound track also helped make the movie whole.


----------



## Carl Spock

The broadcasting of the original series remastered episodes continues, with this week's episode "By Any Other Name". Over on www.trekmovie.com, they have posted some nice screen caps of the new effects. Below is the wide screen master shot of a new matte they created for Star Trek - Remastered, followed by the original shot. I think it's cool. Now if Kelinda would just show some more skin, I'd be ecstatic.


----------



## Stuart Sweet

I saw those same teasers, and it looks to be an interesting episode.


----------



## Drew2k

Snoofie said:


> I would at least give Deep Space Nine a try. I didn't like it that much at the beginning because it just didnt' feel like Star Trek to me. However, after the first season it really consistently got better and better and I think the last several seasons were some of the best Trek ever.


DS9 is my all time favorite of the franchise. IMHO, it had more character, heart, gravitas, pathos, and "oomph" than the others did .. It wasn't always pretty, it wasn't always tidy, and I loved it.


----------



## MichaelP

Drew2k said:


> DS9 is my all time favorite of the franchise...


Indeed. I do like TNG, and TOS is my favorite simply because that's what I grew up with, but of all the later incarnations DS9 is my favorite for all the same reasons Drew enumerated.

I've also found recently that Voyager isn't quite as bad as I thought it was when it was on the air. Although the writers did tend to really, really like the word "gravimetric" sometimes using it multiple times in consecutive, unrelated episodes.

Regards,
Michael


----------



## Dr_J

Drew2k said:


> DS9 is my all time favorite of the franchise. IMHO, it had more character, heart, gravitas, pathos, and "oomph" than the others did .. It wasn't always pretty, it wasn't always tidy, and I loved it.


Ditto. DS9 season 6, disc 5 is the greatest DVD in the history of Star Trek.


----------



## MichaelP

Wow. That's specific. :hurah:


----------



## Carl Spock

^ Never thought about Trek that way, although I do think of phonograph records like that. :grin: 

Rolling Stones - Exile on Main Street: Record One, side B
Derek & the Dominos - Layla: Record Two, side A
Will The Circle Be Unbroken? - Nitty Gritty Dirt Band: Record Two, side B


----------



## dbconsultant

Stuart Sweet said:


> Did you like the Tour?


Loved it! We had a really great time. They had so many uniforms and props and a couple of sets as well. I got my picture taken sitting in Captain Kirk's chair on the original bridge and they digitally added in Spock, Checkov and Sulu - that was way cool. You can also have your picture taken on another bridge (I think it was from next generation) and on the 'beam-me-down' deck (sorry, true-trekkies, I don't remember what the exact name of that was). Those weren't too expensive, 17.99 for a 5x7. Then there was also a place where you could make a dvd where you were the bad guy interacting with Captain Kirk (of course, you get blown up in the end) and that was fun just watching other people do it! But it was $39.99 for the dvd and I thought that was a little much for '15 minutes of fame'. They have lots of heads with full makeup of various aliens and of course some of the miniatures of the spacecraft. They also have rides but we avoided those - star tours at Disneyland made me queasy and these looked pretty radical. All in all, we had a great time, took us about 5 hours just walking around shooting pictures (my husband got one of me being hugged by a Klingon in full battle-dress!). And I would definitely recommend getting the audio tour because there were a lot of information provided that was really interesting.

I definitely recommend it!


----------



## dbconsultant

Snoofie said:


> I would at least give Deep Space Nine a try. I didn't like it that much at the beginning because it just didnt' feel like Star Trek to me. However, after the first season it really consistently got better and better and I think the last several seasons were some of the best Trek ever.


If that was the one after "Next Generation", that was probably why we didn't continue watching. I remember being ticked that Next Generation was gone and just couldn't get into the next one. Of course, now, we're curious and want to see them all!


----------



## TNGTony

Deep Space Nine started the same year as season 5 of The Next Generation. Voyager started after the final season (7) of The Next Generation.

1987-88 TNG Season 1 

1988-89 TNG Season 2 (22 Episodes due to writer's strike ending in "Shades of Gray". The Absolute worst ever Trek episode... even worse than the TOS space hippies one)

1989-90 TNG Season 3

1990-91 TNG Season 4
Gene Roddenbery relinqushes control of franchise day-to-day during this season. DS9 pitched and sold by others.

1991-92 TNG Season 5 -- DS9 (Jan-May 1993) Season 1 (20 Episodes/half season)
Gene Roddenbery dies 10/91

1992-93 TNG Season 6 -- DS 9 Season 2

1993-94 TNG Season 7 (Planned Final season) -- DS9 Season 3

1994-95 DS9 Season 4 -- Voayager Season 1 (Jan-May 1995) (16 Episodes)
--Voyager is the headline for the new UPN Network January 1995. DS9 and TNG were syndicated and more widely distributed than UPN ever was. Voyager's initial ratings were phenomenal for the new network, but quickly the ratings went to less than dismal and stayed there.

1995-96 DS9 Season 5 -- Voyager Season 2

1996-97 DS9 Season 6 -- Voyager Season 3

1997-98 DS9 Season 7 (Planned final season) -- Voyager Season 4

1998-99 Voyager Season 5

1999-00 Voyager Season 6

2000-01 Voyager Season 7 (PLanned final season)

2001-02 Enterprise Season 1 (note, not "Star Trek: Enterprise"...just "Enterprise")
Debuted to good ratings. They fell sharply after a few weeks and leveled off and less than dismally dismal!
Enterprise is also forced to be UPN's flagship program instead of being allowed to go into syndication where it would have had wider distribution.

2002-03 Star Trek Enterprise Season 2 (Note "Star Trek" added to title to try and drag vieweship back in. --it din't work)

2003-04 Star Trek Enterprise Season 3 (24 Episodes)
(show nearly canceled, but given "one more year" since UPN had nothin else up their sleave)

2004-05 Star Trek Enterprise Season 4 (Unplanned final season) (22 Episodes)
Series canceled after end of season.

Late 2005 UPN stops ordering new shows.

January 2006 UPN and WB announce plans to "merge"

September 2006 UPN goes under along with the WB to form the CW.


All seasons are from September through May and contained 26 episodes unless otherwise noted. 
Some of these episodes may be listed as one because they are two parters totalling 26 separate episodes in reruns. Example "All Good Things" (TNG finale) shown as a two hour movie in first run, is a two part episode in reruns.


----------



## dbconsultant

TNGTony said:


> Deep Space Nine started the same year as season 5 of The Next Generation. Voyager started after the final season (7) of The Next Generation.
> ....
> All seasons are from September through May and contained 26 episodes unless otherwise noted.
> Some of these episodes may be listed as one because they are two parters totalling 26 separate episodes in reruns. Example "All Good Things" (TNG finale) shown as a two hour movie in first run, is a two part episode in reruns.


Excellent list - thank you very much!


----------



## Ken S

Okay, new Star Trek rule. They should NEVER, ever do another show about the Vulcans and their emotions. They can continue to make them attractive, and mention the whole emotional lockdown as a small part of a show/movie, but more than that should lead to the writer being transported on to the staff of Dr. Phil.

I caught a few of the early Enterprise shows that focused on Sub Commander Hooters' emotions and realized that I should have set my remote from stun to delete.


----------



## Carl Spock

*A-GREED!*

There has never been a more emotional Vulcan than Sub-Commander Hooters (I'm stealing that) and I kept waiting for her to have a full Bette Davis breakdown. I can't blame the actress. I can blame Berman and Braga. Add one more item to their List of Star Trek Sins. I don't care if her emotional states were caused by a mind meld, alien spheres or pining for Trip, she was a Vulcan, damn it! Make her a Vulcan.

As much as I disliked much of Voyager, I thought the one character they did right was Tuvok. He was all Vulcan and remained a Vulcan. I'm sure there was an episode where he lost it and expressed emotions but I didn't see it. In fact, one episode I liked was _Gravity_, where the fact the Tuvok couldn't express his emotional attachment to an alien with which he was stranded was the major theme of the episode. The writers kept him stoic all the way to the end.


----------



## Ken S

Carl Spock said:


> *A-GREED!*
> 
> There has never been a more emotional Vulcan than Sub-Commander Hooters (I'm stealing that) and I kept waiting for her to have a full Bette Davis breakdown. I can't blame the actress. I can blame Berman and Braga. Add one more item to their List of Star Trek Sins. I don't care if her emotional states were caused by a mind meld, alien spheres or pining for Trip, she was a Vulcan, damn it! Make her a Vulcan.
> 
> As much as I disliked much of Voyager, I thought the one character they did right was Tuvok. He was all Vulcan and remained a Vulcan. I'm sure there was an episode where he lost it and expressed emotions but I didn't see it. In fact, one episode I liked was _Gravity_, where the fact the Tuvok couldn't express his emotional attachment to an alien with which he was stranded was the major theme of the episode. The writers kept him stoic all the way to the end.


BTW, Is Sub Commander Hooters related to Spock?


----------



## Carl Spock

No, which is amazing considering how incestuous Trek is.


----------



## Snoofie

Who would have ever thought they would use a Vulcan as a sex object? I'll admit, I thought Saavik was pretty hot, the Robin Curtis version mainly, even though Kirstie was alright in the turbolift with Kirk. However, the sexiest scene she was in was when she performed pon'far with little Spock. Sub Commander Hooters (I'm loving that!) spent more time showing off her rock hard abs than anything else. Those decontamination scenes where she was in her little boy shorts and shirt, all sweaty, with the camera slowly panning over her while she rubbed gel on herself........mmmmmm donuts.......


----------



## wilbur_the_goose

Shoot - I actually remember seeing one or two episodes on NBC in wonderful black & white (due to our TV) when I was a little kid. IIRC, it was early on a Sunday night??


----------



## Drew2k

Just got three of my six $6.99 Original Crew Star Trek DVD movies from Amazon today. The other three arrive tomorrow.


----------



## Dr_J

dbconsultant said:


> If that was the one after "Next Generation", that was probably why we didn't continue watching. I remember being ticked that Next Generation was gone and just couldn't get into the next one. Of course, now, we're curious and want to see them all!


No question, Next Generation was excellent, and "All Good Things..." remains my favorite of all the finales. However, considering the totality of the series, in my humble opinion Deep Space Nine was perfection. It had the best character development and battle scenes, and it wasn't afraid to take chances. I never fully appreciated it until the second time through (on DVD). The first two seasons ran concurrently with the Next Generation, and when I saw it initially, it didn't really take off until the third season. However, watching the first two seasons over again (for some episodes, it was almost like watching them again for the first time because I had forgotten so much of the content), it was enlightening to see the initial character development and the seeds planted of things to come. You shouldn't be disappointed.


----------



## Dr_J

January, 1993 to June, 1999 is the "good ol' days" of Star Trek for me in that, except for a few month window in the fall of 1994, there were two first-run series on the air concurrently. Two new Star Trek episodes every week practically. That will never happen again, but oh man, was it a fun ride while it lasted!


----------



## Carl Spock

Yes, it is a different time, but we do have a big budget Hollywood movie coming out in 2009, by a major director and with full studio backing. That hasn't happened since the first movie, Star Trek: The Motion Picture. It could, and this is just a hope, cause a nice resurgance in Trekdom.


----------



## Dr_J

Carl Spock said:


> Yes, it is a different time, but we do have a big budget Hollywood movie coming out in 2009, by a major director and with full studio backing. That hasn't happened since the first movie, Star Trek: The Motion Picture. It could, and this is just a hope, cause a nice resurgance in Trekdom.


Let's hope so!


----------



## Snoofie

Carl Spock said:


> Yes, it is a different time, but we do have a big budget Hollywood movie coming out in 2009, by a major director and with full studio backing. That hasn't happened since the first movie, Star Trek: The Motion Picture. It could, and this is just a hope, cause a nice resurgance in Trekdom.


We can only hope! New blood and passion is what Trek has needed for quite some time. I'm excited about the new movie and interested in seeing how they reboot the franchise. I'm hoping that it will cause enough interest that we might see some new Trek in some form on TV too. Even a cartoon like Clone Wars would be neat to see if they let someone creative have a little freedom and do something interesting. There are lots of stories left to tell from the crews that we have known over the years, but there are many more ships in the Federation that have stories too.


----------



## Carl Spock

Just thought I'd let folks know that amazon.com has Star Trek: The Next Generation, Deep Space 9, Voyager and Enterprise box sets all on sale for $34.95 right now. For some reason, the three boxes for The Original Series are still $54.95, but all of the other series are cheap.


----------



## dfergie

TNG starts Monday on Scifi with a marathon...


----------



## Drew2k

dfergie said:


> TNG starts Monday on Scifi with a marathon...


More of a "mini-marathon" ... 

Only 4 episodes on 6/2 and 4 episodes on 6/9, but I can't figure out what the deal is with them, as they are out of order with episodes from 1987, 1988, and 1989...

Are these "fan favorites" or something like that to kick things off?

Anyone know when they will start showing from season 1 in the proper order?


----------



## MikeR7

Just watched tonights episode of Enterprise. Is it my imagination, or is the HD getting better and better as we get to the end of the series?


----------



## Carl Spock

I just saw this on TrekBBS. Amazon.ca (Canada) has the Star Trek Remastered Season One HD DVDs for $49.95. That's about $49 even, US. I think the price just broke today.

http://www.amazon.ca/Star-Trek-Original-Season-Standard/dp/B000VDDDY6

And, yes, I already PM'd Stuart about this.


----------



## Stuart Sweet

It looks like Star Trek:The Exhibition (no longer The Tour) is now in San Diego. I wonder why they haven't announced additional dates?


----------



## dfergie

I got the TOS HD DVD set in Monday and watched the first episode... Trek never looked so good even if it was 4x3...


----------



## finaldiet

Stuart Sweet said:


> It looks like Star Trek:The Exhibition (no longer The Tour) is now in San Diego. I wonder why they haven't announced additional dates?


Will they be in chicago?


----------



## Carl Spock

Stuart Sweet said:


> It looks like Star Trek:The Exhibition (no longer The Tour) is now in San Diego. I wonder why they haven't announced additional dates?


Because they barely got to San Diego. Sounds like they didn't have enough money to pay their bills with the Queen Mary folks, who held onto all of the exhibits until that was done. Nobody knows quite what's happening now. It is under new ownership. The exhibit might get split in two, with half staying in San Diego for an extended run and the rest going on tour. It's a mess.

You were lucky to see it when you did, Stuart.


----------



## elaclair

Carl Spock said:


> Because they barely got to San Diego. Sounds like they didn't have enough money to pay their bills with the Queen Mary folks, who held onto all of the exhibits until that was done. Nobody knows quite what's happening now. It is under new ownership. The exhibit might get split in two, with half staying in San Diego for an extended run and the rest going on tour. It's a mess.
> 
> You were lucky to see it when you did, Stuart.


I guess I'd better hurry and make a trip to the ole' museum in San Diego while it's still in one piece then.......


----------



## dbconsultant

Carl Spock said:


> Because they barely got to San Diego. Sounds like they didn't have enough money to pay their bills with the Queen Mary folks, who held onto all of the exhibits until that was done. Nobody knows quite what's happening now. It is under new ownership. The exhibit might get split in two, with half staying in San Diego for an extended run and the rest going on tour. It's a mess.
> 
> You were lucky to see it when you did, Stuart.


We went to see it on the last weekend it was at the Queen Mary and were really impressed with it - hope it doesn't end up dying!:nono:


----------



## Carl Spock

OK, all of you guys with small...ummm...you know what I mean. Here's your chance to get a large one and it doesn't even involve Smiling Bob. You, too, can own Captain Kirk's chair. The price hasn't been set but it is projected to be over $1,000.

On TrekBBS, a guy who sat in the prototype at a recent convention said it was actually very comfortable.

I have no place for it. It's too damn expensive. It's too big. But, err, ... <_ lowers voice _> ... I have to admit I really want one.










*Diamond Select making life-size captain's chair*

Possibly the most surprising bit of product news in a long time was the Vegas announcement that Diamond Select Toys will be making a life-sized version of the Original Series captain's chair. The chair will be a sturdy piece of furniture complete with lights, buttons and sounds. It will be available in 2009 and pricing is expected to be over $1000.

http://trekmovie.com/2008/08/12/the-collective-vegas-edition/


----------



## Carl Spock

From TrekBBS:



Philo said:


> I want one. And I want to have sex on it. Or with it. Whichever.


----------



## Ken S

Carl Spock said:


> From TrekBBS:


oy


----------



## Carl Spock

Come on, we're talking about Trekkies here. What did you expect? Good socialization skills?

Can't you see just the right home theater with this chair? I can.


----------



## hdtvfan0001

Carl Spock said:


> Come on, we're talking about Trekkies here. What did you expect? Good socialization skills?
> 
> Can't you see just the right home theater with this chair? I can.


I'm just so shocked to see you in this thread..... :lol:

Bowing to the master....


----------



## Carl Spock

Up your shaft.[/Scotty]


----------



## longrider

Carl Spock said:


> Come on, we're talking about Trekkies here. What did you expect? Good socialization skills?
> 
> Can't you see just the right home theater with this chair? I can.


I remember reading about somebodies home theater that was a recreation of the bridge from TNG. Only the chairs were regular home theater chairs. Now if this chair just wasn't from a different series...


----------



## Stuart Sweet

Some guy did spend some ridiculous amount of money making a trek-themed home theatre. If I have a chance I'll see if I can find it.


----------



## elaclair

Stuart Sweet said:


> Some guy did spend some ridiculous amount of money making a trek-themed home theatre. If I have a chance I'll see if I can find it.


Stuart,

Is this the one you're thinking of?

http://www.reighn.com/theaterphoto.html


----------



## Stuart Sweet

Actually it was a TNG one but that one is even more psycho!


----------



## Carl Spock

Both of them are outrageous.

My rough guess as to the price of the TNG one was a half a million dollars. I could be off by a lot, but it would surprise me if I was too high. It could have been more. A lot more.

Hey, I own a phaser and a communicator from TOS. Both of them are very cool and cost me less than $30 each. Add the tribbles I own and maybe I've got $100 in Trek paraphernalia. That seems just right to me, although I am planning on buying the $30 TOS tricorder that will be out this Christmas. It looks very cool and includes the medical scanner McCoy pulled out of his.


----------



## longrider

elaclair said:


> Stuart,
> 
> Is this the one you're thinking of?
> 
> http://www.reighn.com/theaterphoto.html


That is the one i was thinking of, I must have made the TNG connection from the computer graphics and the cutout of Capt. Picard  I can't imagine spending $15,000, let alone $500,000 I would like to see that other one...


----------



## Steve615

Perhaps some Star Trek fans might be interested in a replica of the Command Chair? 

http://dvice.com/archives/2008/08/star_trek_capta.php

Pricing and delivery dates are yet to be determined,but it should be available sometime in 2009.


----------



## dodge boy

Need the blue prints for AutoCad....... Since that's what I do all day.....


----------



## dodge boy

Steve615 said:


> Perhaps some Star Trek fans might be interested in a replica of the Command Chair?
> 
> http://dvice.com/archives/2008/08/star_trek_capta.php
> 
> Pricing and delivery dates are yet to be determined,but it should be available sometime in 2009.


doesn't look too comfortable, I wonder if all the buttons would work a universal remote for you "view screen" and DVRs.......


----------

